# 24 V Wire to Condensing Unit



## RobD (Apr 5, 2013)

What Can I use to Wrap around the 24 V Wires that lead to the Condensing Unit, to Keep 2 Crazy Husky Dogs from Chewing through it? This makes the 2nd Time. Tryed The Foam w/ Duct tape,Plastic Hose Cover w/ Duct tape Already.


----------



## Superdave1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Try electrical whip material, and attached to suction line?


----------



## Acrepairexpertsmiami (Mar 13, 2013)

thats what I would do.. try a metal conduit to keep them from eating up the electric lines.. or try to build alittle fence around the condenser?


----------



## RobD (Apr 5, 2013)

She Got Rid of the Dogs..... Probelm Solved. Thanks Guys.


----------

